# Buying advice - Swift Kontiki 1989



## BreweryDave (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi All,

Well, am enjoying things so much, the small camper has to go and have found this large MH on ebay within my limited budget!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fiat-Duca...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item415d1b4fb6

I've had a very long chat with the owner, and it all seems very good and honest - only slight concern is it being a petrol rather than a diesel - but she ticks every other box and is in good condition and low mileage. Reckon I might just buy her!

I have done the research,and covered all the points to cover with the owner (including addressing the 'leaky kontiki' issue!)

Any thoughts from you experts out there????

...be quick - am going to get her on Friday!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Lovely looking M/Home just take a damp meter with you and check the Luton right in the front ceiling and walls.
As you live in Essex petrol engine is good for going into London and are becoming much sort after in the LEZ area :wink: 
Have fun she really does look good


----------



## BreweryDave (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Locovan - I just checked that on the TFL website and you're right, she's not affected by the London LEZ. Not that I want to camp in london - but you never know and I see that as a plus! Might need to go through at some point so thats handy!!!

Been up half the night with this purchase on my mind - I know she's not expensive, but expense is relative - and she will use up all of my hard earnt plus the overdraft! 

Planning on going fulltime next year and will buy a newer van - hope the p/x price come next easter won't hurt me too much,but then I will have (hopefully) had 7/8 months experience with this type of large van. Thats the plan - try it and see!!! This seems like a good buy to test my theory!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes I think you are thinking very wisely its a great M/Home to see if you would like to full time
Dont forget to book into a site near the seller just in case you have any questions on things working or god forbid not working.
Have fun


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I can't see the pic for some reason (browsing on iPhone abroad). The kontiki has been swifts flagship van for I think three decades and they still make them. We bought ours (our first van) over three years ago and still have it. It's a 96 Peugeot 2.5 td though. I don't think the layout has changed much at all and the U shaped lounge is very popular.

You know about the leak issues and I think the model you are seeing is when they were renound for it so be careful and be prepared to walk away and be dissapointed. Don't convince yourself it's yours as we saw loads of duff ones before we got ours.

As locovan says check everything works on gas and hookup.

The mileage is really low but it is not ten feet wide unless he's added slide outs!

Good luck


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Definately the 'van to have' in its day, but please do check thouroughly for damp:

In the overhead
in all the lockers
near the cab to body join
in all corners
around all windows and roof lights

check the seating and sealing of the shower tray

Check the metalwork of the cab - these first generation Ducato's are notorious for rot and rust - especially the wheel arches, cab steps, windscreen scuttle around the wiper spindles and lower windscreen corners and around the windscreen generally.

Some spares are difficult to get hold of - headlights especially so check their condition.

Some find the gear-change sloppy and vague - there is a mod to 'sweeten' it up somewhat.

Specialists to get to know : Delphin Designs..........
see here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/entry-id-521.html

And finally - if you do buy her, get a full habitation check done for your own peace of mind - primarily for the gas and electrical systems as these are safety critical.....

Good luck with the purchase and do let us know how you get on...

Carl


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Definately the 'van to have' in its day, but please do check thouroughly for damp:
> 
> In the overhead
> in all the lockers
> ...


And change the Cam Belt


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Gross vehicle weight of 3000kg stated on advert.....

Will you be running around overweight as a family and all kit ????


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

spatz1 said:


> *Gross vehicle weight of 3000kg stated on advert.....*Will you be running around overweight as a family and all kit ????


I think the ad is wrong - I am sure that these vans were plated at either 3500 or 3850......most likely the latter.

Check on the 'plate' when you do the other checks.

At 3000, the 'van will only just be legal with its own weight, let alone anything YOU put in it!!!!

C


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

good sound advise above. IF you wish you could have an LPG engine conversion fitted to cut down the running costs.

cabby


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Just to repeat what everyone else has said, looks like a great motorhome - just check for damp.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks Ok, my only concern would be the rust on wheel arches as this is the sign of rot and those cabs are notorious for that, check all the sills and wings for bubbles etc.

You may have a problem trading it in at a later date as most dealers would just want to out it and not take it into stock.

I would not pay any more than the starting price.

Peter


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Good luck!

As others have said; just make sure you see and check her before you agree to buy.

I placed my 1985 Hymer 534 on ebay a couple of months ago, £2,500 starting price and was prepared to take £3,500 for her, i was shocked at the amount of people making contact and wanting to buy her without actually seeing her, however i insisted that she was viewed. she was in great condition and a bargain, but it could have been very different, they generally look better in pictures that in reality.

Good luck


----------



## BreweryDave (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone - all sound advice.
I'll be wearing my swimming trunks then........!!!!

Seriously - will have a good check, but as she's been around so long, has a good documented history (including repairs to the roof etc) I'm quietly confident.......we'll see, I'll report back after the weekend!


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

We had one of these as our first van. don't expect to get anywhere in a hurry, and any form of uphill gradient becomes a major challenge. All other points have been covered, check for rot on the front crossmember behind the bumper and lower valance. The one we had was plated at 3400kgs, with wife and 2 kids it was difficult to keep under that. Also check the rear axle has been greased and has movement in the trailing arms, these are known to seize and are expensive to replace (new axle).
We had leaking windows in the overcab, and the panel under the diner window rotted so that the table support fell off. It kept us busy fixing it up, and we sold it on for a profit and bought a newer facelift vogue as we liked the layout and style of the Kontiki.
Still one of my favourite MH's, but found the later ones lost the quality feel, and struggled to complete with the European models hitting our shores during the late '90's.
Colin


----------



## BreweryDave (Aug 6, 2011)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Looks Ok, my only concern would be the rust on wheel arches as this is the sign of rot and those cabs are notorious for that, check all the sills and wings for bubbles etc.
> 
> You may have a problem trading it in at a later date as most dealers would just want to out it and not take it into stock.
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter, have agreed £5500 subject to an inspection. I'll treat the arches, and spend some time tweaking and improving anything else. What add-ons or improvements would add value from your point of view??? (I'd like to think she'd be worth similar money privately in 6 months time).

If she does me until April will be looking to trade in against a similar van (like the large tag axle Auto-trails!), or sell privately and use the cash, depending on the market at the time! This one is a 'stepping stone' to something in the 25k range to fulltime in!
....maybe I'll come calling around Easter!


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

No expert by any means, but so far good advice.
Everyones pockets are different depths :wink: 
Your going about it the right way, stick to a price, see if you like it, and work up to wbat you want. Looking at your age, to spend big bucks on something you can only use for weekends and hols (unless your a lottery winner) would be daft. Wait till your an old sod like most of us and have.nothing else better to do, then blow you pension on one. 
Hope it works out. 
:wink:


----------



## smartgolfer (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe too late.

check the shower tray, fiberglass i think and prone to cracking.

Smartie


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I had the 1989 600/6 model,did not have a cassette toilet as standard,used a porta poti ,With the help of a friend did fit one at a later date.
No power steering,but a great motorhome ,which i kept for 8 years.


Les


----------



## BreweryDave (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, I went, I saw, I bought!!! 150 miles home - with a big grin on my face!!!
Unbelievable for its age! Will post more comments (and some pics) after my weekend away tomorrow.....at a beer festival!!!
If anyone fancies a drink - the Padwell in Stone, nr Sevenoaks. Large field for parking/camping! Google it if you fancy coming!


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Brilliant news, well done BreweryDave. Will raise a pint to a long and happy life ahead for you and your new mean machine.

PS, My grin's still going after six years.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nice one! Kontiki! There is no substitute! 

Have a great time and keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## ROADSIDE (Aug 23, 2011)

HI I bought a peugeot drifter 1995 2.0l petrol runs brilliant lots of power 109bhp pulls up any hill i point it to, delivers around 20mpg on motorways at 70mph keep it at 60mph my best is 24mpg , going to gas convert it ,,,,see what i get,,, happy camping


----------



## BreweryDave (Aug 6, 2011)

OK - my report!
Had a busy day Friday, dropped the camper off to its new owner in Cambridgeshire, then train to Southampton to view/buy the Kontiki! Anyway - having checked all that needed checking (thanks for the advice you lot!) she passed my 'inspection' (couple of minor bits to sort - wheel arches and exhaust tail pipe) I set out to drive the 150 miles home - big grin! Yes, going to a 22' MH from my camper was interesting- but not a problem! 
50 miles in - a bit of rough running. This continued all the way home, mainly on long uphill streches. Not too worried.
Next day - off to Sevenoaks for a beer festival. Broke down after 20 miles. :evil: Fiddled under the bonnet blindly, checked everything I could think of, then got her going again - determined not to miss out on the planned weekend away!
I did contact the chap I bought her from - he was mortified (a very nice bloke) and hadn't ever had any problems - and had even had her recently serviced. (which was evident from various clean bits under the bonnet!)
Made it to the pub, wild camped in the field next door, drank lots of beer and slept well!!!
No probs the next morning, so decided to head to the south coast and see what transpired!
Again, after a few miles, the coughing and spluttering got worse (engine - not me!) and she really struggled up some of the hills on the A21. :evil: Ended up pulling into Bewl Water and called the AA. Very nice patrolman turned up, and together we diagnosed a problem with the fuel filter. A quick trip to Halfords, and the correct fuel filter was sourced - which was twice the size of the one fitted!!! :idea: It was evident that at its service - the wrong filter had been fitted - resulting in insufficient fuel reaching the carbs - especially under load! Problem solved, no major drama's and she has run like a dream since!  
Popped into Pevensey CCC site, where for a 'donation' to their flower fund I emptied out and filled up (!!!) then drove back to Hastings.
Had seen a couple of MH's parked up on the seafront - so went there and parked nose on to the sea! Great spot - and loo's behind us in the park/bowling green area!
Spotted a couple of pubs from the back window - and spent most of the evening in one called The Marina Fountain! Great live music venue (though not on a Sunday) and a good bunch of locals - landlady Stevie made us so welcome we skipped the planned Chinese and spent our pennies on too much beer (again!!!) leaving there after 1am, and kipping in the van! Blimey - 2 nights wildcamping on our first trip out!!! Planning a return trip there for a Saturday night soon and will take her some 'free' beer!!!
Now, Hurricane blowing, rain chucking it down, and not only did we sleep well (ok - the alcohol helped!!!) but we were dry, warm and comfortable! I can categorically state she does not leak and is not damp!!! All the services worked all weekend, the battery powered everything (including Pink Floyd after we got back from the pub for an hour or two!!!) and we had a fab time!
Stopped off at Johns Cross MH on the way back home and bought some chairs, the (missing) arm attachments for the bike rack and a very neat BBQ - could've bought more - but saving the pennies to get some bargains at the Lincoln show next week - our next outing! (.....great staff there Pete - most helpfull and chatty!)

Anyway - here endeth the lesson - one happy MH owner, hankering for the next newer one already (have all winter to save up!) and looking forward to meeting some of you at Lincoln - where I will be taking copious amounts of beer from my brewery for you to give a second opinion on.....!!!
Dave, Jackie & Poppy (dog!)


----------

